# Old Men Rule with a Myron Mixon 48" smoker



## old men rule (Oct 13, 2013)

To all hello, and hola to the Spanish smokers; my name is Frank A Donovan, 
I am 65, retired from AT&T after 46 years and I have a 48" Myron Mixon H2O smoker and it does to meat what we meat slinging smoking enthusiasts want, taste, texture, and a smoke ring that is gorgeous. 

My team name is Old Men Rule; I have a T-shirt that my daughter gave me and it has a Motorcycle and the caption "old men rule", I borrowed the caption but since I am 65, retired it fits.

I compete in the GBA, FBA and with anybody who says there meat is better than mine.

I am also on the Drive By Smokers team, who compete solely on the GBA. Our next event is in November at Richland, Ga.

My experience in cooking started when I was a wee lad, the Boy Scouts, with my wife's grandfather on concrete blocks and a wire grate, and then I advanced to a char broil CB300 grill where I smoked my first shoulder.

One evening while channel surfing I came across the BBQ Pit Masters show and fell in love with cooking again; so much I went to Myron Mixon's cooking school in Unadilla, Ga. 
On Saturday the class prepped ribs, shoulders, cup cake chicken, and watched Myron prep a whole hog. That night the meat was a cooking, and the class was able to sample all we prepped and cooked; the first bite of the rib I had led to another, another and then I knew I wanted to be in competition cooking; so I bought a 48" smoker H2O smoker, re-designed my 5 x 12 enclosed motorcycle trailer and with my wife we went to building rub and sauces to use in competition.

My neighbors love it since they are my taste testers; the feed back is the best BBQ in Albany, Ga.

So now you know about Old Men Rule, keep the fire smoke going, later


----------



## themule69 (Oct 13, 2013)

Glad you joined the group. The search bar at the top of any page is your best friend.
About anything you wanna know about smoking/grilling/curing/brining/cutting or slicing
and the list goes on has probably been posted. Remember to post a QVIEW of your smokes.
We are all smoke junkies here and we have to get our fix. If you have questions Post it
and you will probably get 10 replies with 11 different answers. That is because their
are so many different ways to make great Q We all have our own taste.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## seenred (Oct 13, 2013)

Hello Frank!  From one "old man" to another, welcome aboard!

Red


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 14, 2013)

:welcome1:to SMF!!! We're happy you found us! You've come to the right place, we have over 50,000 members who just love to share their experience and over 1,000,000 posts describing it! Yea that’s right over 1,000,000!

We have an ”Articles” section that is full of great information about smoking to include a lot of recipes and instructionals. Check it out there is a lot to learn in there!


----------



## gary s (Oct 14, 2013)

[h1]*






	

		
			
		

		
	
Hello and welcome from East Texas. This is a great site, lots of information and great people that are willing to throw in their two cents worth on about anything   ...........*[/h1][h1]  [/h1][h1]*Gary*[/h1]


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 14, 2013)

to SMF!  We are so glad you joined us! 

We love to see pictures of what you are cooking (or what we call q-views here at SMF).  To "upload the q-views" just follow the directions here and it will be easier. If you are using a cell phone, an IPad or a kindle, go to the main SMF page and click the Mobile button. Will make the uploads a bit faster too.

If you didn't read the "SMF User Guidlines" .....please do.  There are a few things that everyone should know about those pesky little rules before plunging into the forums and some guidelines of how to interact within the forums. Off site links are not allowed here at SMF per TulsaJeff. Not that you have done anything wrong....just a little bit of FYI for new members!

If you need any help roaming around the forums....just holler!  Happy to help out!

Kat


----------

